# My new bike



## wrench (Jun 15, 2004)

Just got my new bike after a long wait. What do you think? It's sort of strange though.
It's a Dream HP with C50 markings on the rear triangle.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

A beautiful bike. Ride it in good health.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice ride*

Interesting about the C50 bit but hey, maybe it will help the resale. What sort of seat post is that?


----------



## wrench (Jun 15, 2004)

boneman said:


> Interesting about the C50 bit but hey, maybe it will help the resale. What sort of seat post is that?


The post is a Columbus XLR8R carbon. It is the new one with the anti-pinch channel down the back. I don't think I'll ever sell the bike, with the 12 week wait and the price, it's not worth unloading it for a long time.


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

wrench said:


> Just got my new bike after a long wait. What do you think? It's sort of strange though.
> It's a Dream HP with C50 markings on the rear triangle.


Nice looking bicycle. Enjoy!

The factory must really be slipping. The shop I bought my bike at has a CT2 with the carbon rear triangle marked as a CT1 on the frame. Collectors items?


----------

